# Being Human (US) 2/21/11, 2/18/11



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

My TiVo has a little glitch going on for tomorrow night. At 8:00 (Central), it shows tomorrow's episode. But at 10:00, instead of the usual rerun it shows next week's episode. So unless the Guide Data gets fixed by tomorrow, TiVo will record the rerun at 10 and then next week will not record next week's episode because it will think it already has.

So you might want to check to see if the same thing is happening on your machine (is this a Comcast issue? local or national? a Syfy issue?).


----------



## pteronaut (Dec 26, 2009)

Using a Comcast DVR in Central Indiana, which show's the re-run at the usual time.

It's TiVo, their listings show the episode 7 airing at 11e/10c.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm seeing the problem too. The 9 o'clock episode also has a spelling error in its title.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I noticed this too (Comcast Houston). Played around with "View Upcoming Shows" to figure out what was going on. Then I decided I really didn't like the show anyway, and this was the straw I needed to delete the SP. The were character drove me nuts; don't know if it's the actor or the character he plays. Either way, SP gone.

I know, I know, this has nothing to do with the SP alert.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm seeing next week's episode, which seems to have the same episode title as the bogus 10C episode recorded this week, in my To Do List. Whatever they did TiVo isn't seeing the 2/28 episode as a duplicate, so it will record normally.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

tivogurl said:


> I'm seeing next week's episode, which seems to have the same episode title as the bogus 10C episode recorded this week, in my To Do List. Whatever they did TiVo isn't seeing the 2/28 episode as a duplicate, so it will record normally.


Yep, I just checked my Tivo and it recorded both last nights 8:00 new episode and the later episode with next weeks program info, but next weeks episode was still scheduled to record from the SP. I changed a recording option to make it a one time recording to make sure it stays scheduled.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

pteronaut said:


> Using a Comcast DVR in Central Indiana, which show's the re-run at the usual time.
> 
> *It's TiVo*, their listings show the episode 7 airing at 11e/10c.


That can not be determined, unless Comcast also get it's guide data from TMS.


----------



## pteronaut (Dec 26, 2009)

scandia101 said:


> That can not be determined, unless Comcast also get it's guide data from TMS.


???

My Comcast (TV Guide) DVR's schedule is different as in it shows the correct episode as being aired 11e/10c where as tivo.com's guide for my area, shows the aberration that Rob, Tivogurl, Astrohip, etc experience.

So I maintain that I have answered Rob's query correctly.


Rob Helmerichs said:


> So you might want to check to see if the same thing is happening on your machine (is this a Comcast issue? local or national? a Syfy issue?).


i.e. It's not a Comcast Issue as my Cable Box's EPG is correct. And by that stroke, it's not a syfy issue.

I have just retroactively checked Zap2It (TMS) and they had it wrong also.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Well, from what you just said it's NOT a TiVo issue, it's a Tribune issue.

But not really much of an issue, since the recordings seem to be working just fine for the "real" episode anyway.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

pteronaut said:


> My Comcast (TV Guide) DVR's schedule is different as in it shows the correct episode as being aired 11e/10c where as tivo.com's guide for my area, shows the aberration that Rob, Tivogurl, Astrohip, etc experience.


Just for the record: TV Guide (which provides listings data to Comcast) is the main competitor to Tribune Media Services (which provides listings data to TiVo, DirecTV, and various others).


----------



## HTH (Aug 28, 2000)

I dealt with it by proactively and preemptively setting the correct timeslot for the next episode to record manually. The erroneous duplicate was automatically unscheduled. End of issue.


----------

